# Lake bacteria eating boy alive after swim



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 25, 2009)

Lake bacteria eating boy alive after swim
Doctors are fighting to save a boy being eaten alive by a common bacteria found in lakes. WTVD reports.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 25, 2009)

I just saw this on HLN. I believe they said like only 120 something cases have been reported in like as many years though...

Not an epidemic or anything, but a scary reminder. I'm still waiting for one of these jackass scientist pulling 1000 year old cores up from the Artic to release some ancient bacteria that will wipe us all off the planet! LOL


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 25, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> I just saw this on HLN. I believe they said like only 120 something cases have been reported in like as many years though...
> 
> Not an epidemic or anything, but a scary reminder. I'm still waiting for one of these jackass scientist pulling 1000 year old cores up from the Artic to release some ancient bacteria that will wipe us all off the planet! LOL



Yep...

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn12433-eightmillionyearold-bug-is-alive-and-growing.html

http://io9.com/5291343/scientists-play-jurassic-park-coax-ancient-glacial-bacteria-back-to-life


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 25, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yep...
> 
> http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn12433-eightmillionyearold-bug-is-alive-and-growing.html
> 
> http://io9.com/5291343/scientists-play-jurassic-park-coax-ancient-glacial-bacteria-back-to-life


 
Tick-tock...tick-tock :bomb:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay, and these ****wits are resurrecting dead/dormant bacteria......WHY again?

I love it when these Mad Frankenstein types get so caught up in whether they "could" do something they never stop to think if they "should" do it. No really, I do.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2009)

That's scary as hell.


----------



## Stac3y (Jun 26, 2009)

Aaaaaaiiiiigggghhhh!!!!


----------

